# Favorite Beer



## PanamaJack

My wife and I are attending the San Francisco International Beer Festival on April 27. San Francisco International Beerfest
So I was wondering what everyone's favorite overall beer was and favorite Mexican brand. 

1. I love Dos XX Dark Lager
2. In the United States I like Sam Adams, Killian Red and Sierra Nevada
3. In Europe the one I love are too numerous to list!!!!


----------



## chicois8

1. Noche Buena
2. Negra Modelo
3. Leon Negra...........I enjoy dark beers.


----------



## circle110

If you come across it, you must try Two Brothers beer. It is a US microbrew that is a league beyond the ones you mention above. Try their pale ale and you'll never want a Sierra Nevada again.

As for Mexican beers, I like Negra Modelo and Bohemia obscura, but I got so spoiled on the phenomenal microbrews coming out in the US in the last 5 or so years that I hardly drink any beer down here. 

Now tequila is another story!


----------



## sparks

Fifth Anual Beer Fest - Guadalajara - last October

Inicio | Festival de la Cerveza

In this heat Estrella does it for me. Dark beer in Seattle but not here


----------



## joaquinx

1. Victoria
2. Indio
3. Lastly. . .fria


----------



## Guategringo

1. Brahva from Guatemala (too new to Mexico, still trying them all)
2. Red Stripe from Jamaica
3. Guinness and Newsastle


----------



## Anonimo

Whatever's available and cold. Well, room temp. is all right, too.


----------



## conklinwh

Interesting how many microbreweries are popping up in Mexico. Superama had a microbrew with about 50 options. Some quite good.
Non-microbrew-I like Bohemia Obscuro.


----------



## Anonimo

*For serious beer drinkers?*

Morelia Beer and Gastronomy Festival 2013

Like, this weekend!


----------



## PanamaJack

Anonimo said:


> Morelia Beer and Gastronomy Festival 2013
> 
> Like, this weekend!


Thank you Anonimo. My wife and I will attend that for sure. Salud!


----------



## Longford

My "favorite" varies by time of year and the part of the country in which I'm drinking it.

1. I never drink Corona. Never, ever. 
2. In Mexico City and the Central Highland cities I'll prefer Dos Equis XX "Oscuro", Victoria, Sol
3. In Acapulco or similarly hot/humid places ... I'll prefer Pacifico, Sol, Negra Modelo.


----------



## PanamaJack

Longford said:


> My "favorite" varies by time of year and the part of the country in which I'm drinking it.
> 
> 1. I never drink Corona. Never, ever.
> 2. In Mexico City and the Central Highland cities I'll prefer Dos Equis XX "Oscuro", Victoria, Sol
> 3. In Acapulco or similarly hot/humid places ... I'll prefer Pacifico, Sol, Negra Modelo.


I like Dos XX Dark as well, but find Sol to be very weak, almost like colored water Anything dark is worth a try. Longford have you tried the seasonal Sam Adams ales in the US?


----------



## joaquinx

Longford said:


> My "favorite" varies by time of year and the part of the country in which I'm drinking it.
> . . .
> 3. In Acapulco or similarly hot/humid places ... I'll prefer Pacifico, Sol, Negra Modelo.


It had to come to this. Not favorite beers, but not favorites. I tasted Pacifico once, and poured the rest out. Never drank Sol, but tried Superior when I was low on money. Negra Modelo is more of a food than beer. Great with dinner.


----------



## Longford

PanamaJack said:


> Longford have you tried the seasonal Sam Adams ales in the US?


I haven't liked any of the Sam Adams products.


----------



## Longford

joaquinx said:


> Negra Modelo is more of a food than beer. Great with dinner.


Good observation. I place NM in the same category as Guiness, or other heavy stouts or porters. Surprising to me, though, I really enjoy it as I'm sitting under a palapa on the beach in Acapulco.


----------



## TundraGreen

Guadalajara has a local brewery called Minerva. They make several styles including a stout that is very similar in taste to Sierra Nevada Stout from California.

Also, El Deposito is a chain that sells beer from all over the world. They have one outlet in Mexico City and three in Guadalajara.


----------



## johnmex

Pacífico, ice cold.


----------



## sparks

Let me defend Estrella this way .... poco Clamato, lime fresh off my tree and a pinch of Cuyutlan sea salt. Home made Michelada

Dark beer on the beach I will never get


----------



## Guategringo

sparks said:


> Home made Michelada.


My wife loves Micheladas in Guatemala - tomato juice, lime juice, worchestershire sauce, black pepper, chile and of course a beer. However, she has not asked for one since we moved to Queretaro. Do they have different ingredients from the ones I mentioned?


----------



## conklinwh

Guategringo said:


> My wife loves Micheladas in Guatemala - tomato juice, lime juice, worchestershire sauce, black pepper, chile and of course a beer. However, she has not asked for one since we moved to Queretaro. Do they have different ingredients from the ones I mentioned?


Depends, some leave out the tomato juice but those I like best use clamato instead of tomato juice.
I really like Leon in my Micheladas.


----------



## joaquinx

johnmex said:


> Pacífico, ice cold.


The way to ask for very cold beer is* bien muertas.*


----------



## Guategringo

conklinwh said:


> Depends, some leave out the tomato juice but those I like best use clamato instead of tomato juice.
> I really like Leon in my Micheladas.


Clamato is a brand name like V-8 right? comes in regular cocktail or spicy? I guess that is why in guate they add the worchestershire, chile and pepper it is already in clamato...less the worchestershire I would assume. In guate they call worchestershire salsa inglesa same here?


----------



## conklinwh

Guategringo said:


> Clamato is a brand name like V-8 right? comes in regular cocktail or spicy? I guess that is why in guate they add the worchestershire, chile and pepper it is already in clamato...less the worchestershire I would assume. In guate they call worchestershire salsa inglesa same here?


Clamato is clam juice & tomato juice. They still add the other ingredients.
Yes, it is Salsa Inglesa


----------



## Balboa

Great topic... 

1 - Hoegaarden
2 - Yuengling
3 - Blue Moon


----------



## elsonador

1) Cerveza Indio 

2) Pacífico

3) Dos Equis


----------



## PatrickMurtha

I am a beer geek, so it galls me that here in Culiacan it is almost impossible to buy microbrews or international beers (except for Heineken) in stores. We've got a great liquor store here, a "Wine Library" that has tons of hard liquor choices besides their extensive wine selection, but on the beer side, virtually no choices at all. 

A few bars have deceptively extensive beer menus, but they are usually out of what you ask for. I did luck out once and got the large bottle of Young's Double Chocolate Stout that I requested, but it cost me 100 pesos for the pleasure, which is more than I pay for a semi-premium six-pack at a store.

So I have to rely on what I can get. At OXXO, the nearest store with cold beer - there are five OXXOs within a ten-minute walk of my apartment, can you say the word "monopoly"? - that generally means Bohemia Obscura, which is an acceptable substitute for the Negra Modelo that I drink at any restaurant that has it. Negra Modelo is a great brew. I have a feeling it's more popular in the U.S. than in Mexico!

At certain times of year, a few seasonal beers show up at OXXO: Bohemia Weizen during the summer, Bohemia Chocolate Stout and Noche Buena before Christmas. 

If Bohemia Obscura can't be found, I'll settle for Dos Equis Amber, not too bad. If I'm going the lager-and-lime route, it's Pacifico or nothing - to me it tastes fresher than its competitors, for some reason that may be purely psychological. 

But overall, the beer scene in Culiacan is undernourished - I trust it is superior in bigger and more touristy Mexican cities.


----------



## Longford

Some of the best-tasting beer I've had is when I've been at one of the hottest, most isolated beach locations on the Pacific Coast. Puerto Arista, Chiapas is one such place. I can recall being there on time drinking a caguama of Carta Blanca. What a wonderful bottle of beer that was. Well, I had a bottle of the same beer last night in Chicago. It's sold at the corner store near where I live. It wasn't so refreshing, this time. Guess I'll have to head for the Pacific Coast of Mexico!


----------



## Heyduke

***** Modelo and Dos XX Amber. I like Indio if its cold.


----------



## ehw23

Top 3 MX Beers

1- Bohemia Chocolate Stout
2- Sol Brava (sold mostly in central/southern MX)
3- Victoria

My oh my... I have to revive this thread not only to give me preferences of beer here in MX but to also ask if any of you have tried the BOHEMIA CHOCOLATE STOUT that was introduced two years ago...made here in Monterrey. It comes around during the cold season and has been a hit since. I love it poured just right and at the right temp. I see PATRICKMURTHA is the only one who mentioned this so was curious if anyone else had tried it?


below is a photo of the beer:
http://blog.luismaram.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Bohemia-Chocolate-Stout.jpg


----------



## TundraGreen

ehw23 said:


> Top 3 MX Beers
> 
> 1- Bohemia Chocolate Stout
> 2- Sol Brava (sold mostly in central/southern MX)
> 3- Victoria
> 
> My oh my... I have to revive this thread not only to give me preferences of beer here in MX but to also ask if any of you have tried the BOHEMIA CHOCOLATE STOUT that was introduced two years ago...made here in Monterrey. It comes around during the cold season and has been a hit since. I love it poured just right and at the right temp. I see PATRICKMURTHA is the only one who mentioned this so was curious if anyone else had tried it?
> 
> 
> below is a photo of the beer:
> http://blog.luismaram.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Bohemia-Chocolate-Stout.jpg


Thanks for the tip on the Bohemia. I like stouts and porters but hadn't seen that one. I am going to look for it. Maybe El Deposito has it.


----------



## ehw23

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Bohemia. I like stouts and porters but hadn't seen that one. I am going to look for it. Maybe El Deposito has it.


I doubt they will have any out on the market during this time of the year..but ya never know? Being a big city and all, Im sure GDL will have during the cooler months when the time comes. It really is a lovely beer.


----------



## joaquinx

ehw23 said:


> 1- Bohemia Chocolate Stout


It's on my list. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## conorkilleen

Cucapa is my favorite craft brew in Mexico. Honey Lager, IPA, Pale Ale, Classic, and a Brown Ale.


----------



## ehw23

conorkilleen said:


> Cucapa is my favorite craft brew in Mexico. Honey Lager, IPA, Pale Ale, Classic, and a Brown Ale.



If i could get me some of that!


----------



## conorkilleen

ehw23 said:


> If i could get me some of that!


Superama and sometimes Walmart has it. Try HEB as well, but I found Superama and Walmart to have it most times when I lived in MTY.


----------



## diablita

My favorite beer is whatever is on sale. Walmart has Gallo Light at 50 pesos for a 12 pack. It's my favorite!


----------



## conorkilleen

diablita said:


> My favorite beer is whatever is on sale. Walmart has Gallo Light at 50 pesos for a 12 pack. It's my favorite!


oh geez. I feel sorry for your taste buds and liver. Gallo is the worst beer sold in Mexico other than Budwieser.


----------



## diablita

In your opinion, which means nothing to me.


----------



## chicois8

Gallo is a beer from Guatemala......


----------



## joaquinx

conorkilleen said:


> Gallo is the worst beer sold in Mexico other than Budwieser.


Wait a min. I have use Gallo to cure athletes foot.Great stuff.


----------



## conorkilleen

joaquinx said:


> Wait a min. I have use Gallo to cure athletes foot.Great stuff.


I use it to clean greasy motorcycle parts. Its also good for paying the "propina" to my garbage men that come by and only want to take 3 bags and not 4. Those guys will drink anything.


----------



## conorkilleen

diablita said:


> In your opinion, which means nothing to me.


Yikes. Sorry if I hurt your internet feelings.


----------



## Guategringo

Gallo Light is Guatemalan and as bad or worse than Pabst Blue Ribbon or Old Milwaukee Swill. Gallo is also Guatemalan and sold as Famoso in Mexico. It is a pale lager that cannot even hold a candle to Natural Light or Busch. Yes, its that bad!!!


----------



## ehw23

i looked for that microbrew but still nothing..will keep on searching. 

as of now...it looks like its the 12pk special of VICTORIA for 109pesos. also came with two nice glasses to drink from!


----------



## q_vivar

joaquinx said:


> 1. Victoria
> 2. Indio
> 3. Lastly. . .fria


I second Victoria - reminds me of Yuengling out of PA.


----------



## SansPool

Micheladas are similiar to mole sauce. Everyone does it differently, even from bar to bar (at least here in Mazatlan). To me a michelada is a cold mug, rimmed with salt, then ice lime juice and a Pacifico! When you start adding red stuff (Clamato or whatever) I think you start getting into the Sangre de Christo area. So yea, I do love Pacifico, but only here in Mazatlan where it is fresh. I bought it in the states and it was not near as good. Also love Indio beer and at Christmas, Noche Buena, of course!!


----------



## bigmutt

*beer*



circle110 said:


> .... I got so spoiled on the phenomenal microbrews coming out in the US in the last 5 or so years that I hardly drink any beer down here.
> Now tequila is another story!


I totally agree about the U.S. microbrews spoiling my beer preferences. Although I wish I could say "... that I hardly drink any beer down here." like you, circle110. Even bad beer is better than no beer !! 

I like the wheat beers available in the U.S. but recently discovered that Bohemia (Mexico) offers a mexican wheat beer. Nothing like Blue Moon draft or Shock Top, though.
(my favorite: Sierra Nevada Crystal Wheat)


----------



## ehw23

conorkilleen said:


> Superama and sometimes Walmart has it. Try HEB as well, but I found Superama and Walmart to have it most times when I lived in MTY.


Connor, you have been on my mind here recently. I picked up some of the Cucapa @ walmart. It was refreshing to have a Mexican beer that was...well...REFRESHING!:fingerscrossed:

I dig it. I picked up the honey one... walmart only had two options there out of all the types they carry... 26 pesos a beer though. I need a 12pk quick...


----------



## ehw23

bigmutt said:


> I totally agree about the U.S. microbrews spoiling my beer preferences. Although I wish I could say "... that I hardly drink any beer down here." like you, circle110. Even bad beer is better than no beer !!
> 
> I like the wheat beers available in the U.S. but recently discovered that Bohemia (Mexico) offers a mexican wheat beer. Nothing like Blue Moon draft or Shock Top, though.
> (my favorite: Sierra Nevada Crystal Wheat)


You guys need to READ my above post ^

...Cucapa is what you are looking for. Thank Connor or myself later


----------



## bigmutt

ehw23 said:


> You guys need to READ my above post ^
> 
> ...Cucapa is what you are looking for. Thank Connor or myself later


yes, I did read your post and was merely replying to a particular comment of yours ;
.
And I have NO interest in that "Cucapa" stuff that someone mentioned ... sounds nasty.


----------



## cchristian35

For those of you who think there's more to beer than the rice and corn adjunct trash the mass commercial breweries shove down our throats, there's hope in Mexico. There has been an ongoing movement towards eliminating the duopoly that Cuahtelmoc and Modelo have. Follow progress at the following link. http://porlacervezalibre.wordpress.com/ 

And FYI, I'm in the planning stages of opening a brewpub in Mexico. It's down to Tequisquiapan and Juriquilla-- really leaning towards Juriquilla.


----------



## Hound Dog

The best beer on earth is made by the Belgians and is quite high in alcohol content, typically at around 12%. Quite tasty and edifying, especially over time and a few brews. Mexican beer, on the other hand, is generally bland and unchallenging to the tastebuds or the psyche to everyone with only an Arkansas education. It is important to remeber that Mexican beer is meant to quench the thirst in a generally sub-tropical climate wheras Belgian beer is meant to besot the consumers so they can forget wherein they reside.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=cchristian35;1226997]For those of you who think there's more to beer than the rice and corn adjunct trash the mass commercial breweries shove down our throats, there's hope in Mexico. There has been an ongoing movement towards eliminating the duopoly that Cuahtelmoc and Modelo have. Follow progress at the following link. Por la Cerveza Libre | Únete al movimiento, apoyemos a la cerveza artesanal y defendamos nuestro derecho a elegir. ¡Firma y promueve Por la Cerveza Libre! 

And FYI, I'm in the planning stages of opening a brewpub in Mexico. It's down to Tequisquiapan and Juriquilla-- really leaning towards Juriquilla.[/QUOTE]_

Well, tell me something, cchritian, since you are from Bakersfienld, the ******* capital of the universe and, if I am not mistaken, the home of Buck Owens, why would you choose Juriquilla over Tequisquiapan? Dawg resides in San Cristóbal de Las Casas in beautiful Chiapas and I think that that would be a great place to start brewing your supposedly esoteric brew. If you get up the toxic level of your brew, I´ll be by to see you upon my daily walks upon the andador there and increase your sales volume.


----------



## cchristian35

Haha. I've only been in Bakersfield for about a year. I'm originally from Cleveland, OH. I need too open the brewery near San Luis Potosí where my father in law owns a handful of pubs, nightclubs, and salones. He is my partner in the brewery and we need to be able to truck the beer to his businesses. The queretaro area seems to have a growing artesanal brewing scene (7 currently open), an affluent educated population, and a quick commute to San Luis. 

Regarding the Belgians, yes they make some excellent beer but your 12% abv estimate is way off. It's not uncommon to see that- but 12% is on the high end even for a Belgian Trippel which is typically the highest abv Belgian style. Their pale ales are around 5% and Belgian Wits are around 4-5%. 

Of the 200+ new microbreweries in Mexico (it may be closer to 300 by now), Stouts seem to be their most popular style. I wouldn't have expected such a malty beer to do well there but there must be a niche.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


cchristian35 said:



Haha. I've only been in Bakersfield for about a year. I'm originally from Cleveland, OH. I need too open the brewery near San Luis Potosí where my father in law owns a handful of pubs, nightclubs, and salones. He is my partner in the brewery and we need to be able to truck the beer to his businesses. The queretaro area seems to have a growing artesanal brewing scene (7 currently open), an affluent educated population, and a quick commute to San Luis. 

Regarding the Belgians, yes they make some excellent beer but your 12% abv estimate is way off. It's not uncommon to see that- but 12% is on the high end even for a Belgian Trippel which is typically the highest abv Belgian style. Their pale ales are around 5% and Belgian Wits are around 4-5%. 

Of the 200+ new microbreweries in Mexico (it may be closer to 300 by now), Stouts seem to be their most popular style. I wouldn't have expected such a malty beer to do well there but there must be a niche.

Click to expand...

_Cleveland to Bakersfield to Queretaro. You are definietly moving up in the world, amigo.

I think Queretero is definitely a properous city if a bit sterile and San Luis is a fine town with a beautiful hisitoric center. Good luck in your venture. Brew the suds on the high side and I´ll drive up from Chiapas for a sip.


----------



## Coachese

I like to think of beer (or alcohol for that matter) as just another tool in the toolbox of attitude adjustment. What's that - you in Mazatlan? Have a Pacifico. You're in Sonoma County, CA? Have a Pliny the Elder.

All things being equal however, there is not a finer beer on the planet Earth than a Guinness on a rainy afternoon in Dublin. This includes every other beer I've ever had in dozens of countries and climates all over the globe while serving in the USAF.


----------



## Hound Dog

On the other hand, some would argue that beer is a pedestrian drink clearly outshined by the finest single malt scotches or French wines and brandies which are incomparably superior as libations in every respect and let´s not forget the great tequilas of Mexico or the fabulous rums of the Caribbean or Uganda Waragi of East Africa. Of course, when it comes to beer, the Belgians reign supreme but, for God´s sake, Pacifico in Mazatlan?


----------



## PanamaJack

Hound Dog I must agree, there are no better beers of any kind than what the Belgians brew. Salud!!!!


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=PanamaJack;1229053]Hound Dog I must agree, there are no better beers of any kind than what the Belgians brew. Salud!!!![/QUOTE]_

I´m beginnong to like you, PJ. Belgian beers, while quite expensive but with alcohol up to 12% , can be purchased in some high-end liquor stores in Guadalajara and if we ever have an opportunity to meet, I look forward to shaaring one (or two or three) with you.

Dawg


----------



## PanamaJack

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=PanamaJack;1229053]Hound Dog I must agree, there are no better beers of any kind than what the Belgians brew. Salud!!!!_




I´m beginnong to like you, PJ. Belgian beers, while quite expensive but with alcohol up to 12% , can be purchased in some high-end liquor stores in Guadalajara and if we ever have an opportunity to meet, I look forward to shaaring one (or two or three) with you.

Dawg[/QUOTE]

Hound Dog the pleasure would be mine...and I look forward to that. I am in D.F. most of the time.


----------



## Coachese

Hound Dog said:


> ... but, for God´s sake, Pacifico in Mazatlan?


Mostly, I prefer to drink the local stuff. This however, can lead to the distress of having to drink Berliner Kindl when in that town.


----------



## TundraGreen

Coachese said:


> Mostly, I prefer to drink the local stuff. This however, can lead to the distress of having to drink Berliner Kindl when in that town.


Is Berliner Kindl that bad. I prefer stouts and porters, but will drink pretty much anything most of the time (except Coors and Bud and their ilk, which are not really beer at all in my opinion). I enjoy the commercial German beers.


----------



## Coachese

TundraGreen said:


> Is Berliner Kindl that bad. I prefer stouts and porters, but will drink pretty much anything most of the time (except Coors and Bud and their ilk, which are not really beer at all in my opinion). I enjoy the commercial German beers.


To my recollection, it was consumed as a last resort only. While there I preferred: Beck's, Budvar, Heineken Red Star, Pilsner Urquell or Bitburger.


----------



## cchristian35

The craft brews sprouting up throughout the world driven by access to exotic ingredients and the sharing of new methodology through the Internet has raised the bar for beer. Beer is no longer a question of dark vs light, Pilsner vs Lager, etc. The creativity of American, Canadian, European, Aussie, and now Mexican craft brews is truly remarkable. Traditionally speaking, I can agree that you can't beat a Guinness Stout or a German Dopplebock... But beer like Raisin D'être, Pliney the Elder, and Alesmith Speedway Stout is unlike any beer the world had seen prior to 10-15 years ago. With millions of homebrewers around the world experimenting daily, the quality and creativity of beer is only getting better. Beyond that, advances in science enable us to brew ancient brews. Dogfish Head in Delaware has hired chemists to conduct chemical analysis' on a half dozen vessels found in tombs from around the world-- including one from King Midas' tomb that was a hybrid of beer, mead, and wine. Truly amazing.


----------



## Coachese

Being able to grow world class hops in the US has also helped lead to the microbrew explosion. This is what, in the last 30 years?


----------



## cchristian35

Coachese said:


> Being able to grow world class hops in the US has also helped lead to the microbrew explosion. This is what, in the last 30 years?


Without question, yes. That's one of the reasons


----------



## PanamaJack

cchristian35 said:


> The craft brews sprouting up throughout the world driven by access to exotic ingredients and the sharing of new methodology through the Internet has raised the bar for beer. Beer is no longer a question of dark vs light, Pilsner vs Lager, etc. The creativity of American, Canadian, European, Aussie, and now Mexican craft brews is truly remarkable. Traditionally speaking, I can agree that you can't beat a Guinness Stout or a German Dopplebock... But beer like Raisin D'être, Pliney the Elder, and Alesmith Speedway Stout is unlike any beer the world had seen prior to 10-15 years ago. With millions of homebrewers around the world experimenting daily, the quality and creativity of beer is only getting better. Beyond that, advances in science enable us to brew ancient brews. Dogfish Head in Delaware has hired chemists to conduct chemical analysis' on a half dozen vessels found in tombs from around the world-- including one from King Midas' tomb that was a hybrid of beer, mead, and wine. Truly amazing.


Call me old-fashioned, call me boring or dull, but beer in my humble opinion was not meant to have a chocolate, honey, nutty, fruity or any other taste. The old beermakers of yesterday are rolling over in their graves listening to all these flavors of beer. You might like you microbeers and your flavorful spring and summer classics, but give me a Belgian Lambic and NOTHING and I repeat NOTHING else would come close. Beer to me is much like golf... the players change, but the tradition stays the same!!


----------



## cchristian35

The vast majority of these beers adhere to the German beer purity law which means they use 4 ingredients: water, malt, hops, and yeast. The nutty and chocolate notes come from the malt where the fruity, earthy, floral, notes typically come from late addition hops. The techniques of have evolved immensely.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=PanamaJack;1230683]Call me old-fashioned, call me boring or dull, but beer in my humble opinion was not meant to have a chocolate, honey, nutty, fruity or any other taste. The old beermakers of yesterday are rolling over in their graves listening to all these flavors of beer. You might like you microbeers and your flavorful spring and summer classics, but give me a Belgian Lambic and NOTHING and I repeat NOTHING else would come close. Beer to me is much like golf... the players change, but the tradition stays the same!![/QUOTE]_

I am not a big beer drinker but a top Belgian beer is the finest brew there is on the planet in my opinion. As for golf, when aliens come to earth to clean it of corruption, the first thing they should do is automotacally destroy everyone found playing golf. This act may not cleanse the planet but it´s a good start.


----------



## jamesmetairie

panamajack
i salute you for posting a great topic.


----------



## PanamaJack

jamesmetairie said:


> panamajack
> i salute you for posting a great topic.


Thanks James and this is right back at you!!!
Salud or Salut, Na zdravi, Proost, A votre sante, Sláinte, Prost, Salute or Cin cin, Campai, Na zdrowie, Saude Or just plain CHEERS!!!


----------



## Uecker_seats

What a refreshing ice cold frosty thread! Check it out, the U Gas down the street from my house has 18 pack of 160z Busch and Busch Light "tall boys" or "half quarts" (depending on where your from, Missouri or Missoura*) for $10.99! With tax that's about $13.75 USD total. One of the benefits of living in a brewery town!


----------



## johnmex

Uecker_seats said:


> What a refreshing ice cold frosty thread! Check it out, the U Gas down the street from my house has 18 pack of 160z Busch and Busch Light "tall boys" or "half quarts" (depending on where your from, Missouri or Missoura*) for $10.99! With tax that's about $13.75 USD total. One of the benefits of living in a brewery town!


But...that is (yuck) american beer...


----------



## joaquinx

johnmex said:


> But...that is (yuck) american beer...


Yea, but if it's real cold. I mean real, real cold and you're real, real thirsty. Only then.


----------



## chicois8

After you drink it U Gas........


----------



## Guategringo

johnmex said:


> But...that is (yuck) american beer...


After five or six beers, less expensive beer is better since it all starts to taste the same!


----------



## diablita

Study finds beer can boost heart health


----------



## cchristian35

It's tolerable when it's ice cold bc your sense of taste is numbed.


----------



## diablita

So I guess you are saying those of us who like Busch or Bud or Miller or Old Milwaukee or Gallo or whatever have no taste.


----------



## cchristian35

Our taste buds are numbed with ice cold drinks. That's a simple fact. Try the beer at 60 F and tell me what you think...  That's when the flavor can be tasted


----------



## diablita

I have a neighbor here that likes warm beer. Yuk!! I'll stick with my cold ones.


----------



## gwizzzzz

Most lager and commercial beer is served cold because it is absolutely taste less proper beer that is now being seen more often with the increase in small craft brewers should not be served cold but at cellar temperature or the flavour will be lost


----------



## Coachese

gwizzzzz said:


> Most lager and commercial beer is served cold because it is absolutely taste less proper beer that is now being seen more often with the increase in small craft brewers should not be served cold but at cellar temperature or the flavour will be lost


Lagers, wheats, pilsners, etc. are supposed to be stored and served cold (i.e., anything under 50 F).


----------



## cchristian35

Cold, yes. But ice cold, no. The average serving temp for the Bud Light's of the world is 36 F (numbs your senses). That's a far cry from 50 F


----------



## PatrickMurtha

conorkilleen said:


> Cucapa is my favorite craft brew in Mexico. Honey Lager, IPA, Pale Ale, Classic, and a Brown Ale.


I recently found some of these at Walmart. None is bad, and the Pale Ale is excellently balanced.


----------



## elsonador

I have been following this thread off and on since it started so forgive me if someone has already brought this up, I was at Wal Mart today in Puebla and came across Cerveza Cucapa from Baja California it is a Mexican Craft brew and the ones I bought were only sold individually (@ 24pesos each) but they were spot on for a nice craft ale. 

I Bought the last two so hopefully they appear again at Wal Mart.


----------



## cchristian35

You're going to begin seeing craft beer more and more throughout Mexico thanks to the law passed last week!! http://www.cfc.gob.mx/images/stories/Noticias/Comunicados2013/CFC-08-2013.pdf


----------



## Longford

I was at a street festival yesterday in Chicago when I took advantage of the opportunity to drink some of the locally hard-to-find *Huitzi*, brewed in Chicago by craft brewer 5 Rabbit Cerveceria. Made me think of Mexico, given some of the ingredients (flor de jamaica). I'm adding it to my list of "favorites" for a Summer brew.

Huitzi - 5 Rabbit Cerveceria - Chicago, IL - BeerAdvocate


----------



## elsonador

So with the law change it makes me wonder after years of the same 3-4 beer makes with one Clara and one lager do Mexican beer drinkers really want stouts, IPAs, heff, and ales? 

There other question is if there is a want in the market place based off of Mexican consumers is there a way to sell the craft/gourmet beers at a price Mexicans can afford? 

Just makes me wonder if all this will really add up to a slight (maybe 5%?) change in the beer market place in Mexico.

For example if one solo suelta Cerveza Cucapa is 23 or 24 pesos I'd imagine lots of Mexicans would prefer buying un seis de corona or tecate....

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## cchristian35

If Mexican craft brews accounted for 2% of national consumption five years from now, i think they'd be ecstatic. The average cost to produce a pint of craft beer is probably between 4-8 pesos. They simply cant compete on price. Therefore they cant target the average Mexican consumer. 

Consider the beer market in the US. The craft brew market only makes up 9% beer sales. That means 91% of Americans still drink the fizzy yellow water they see on commercials. 15 years ago few people in the US knew what an IPA, Stout, Pale Ale, Witbier, Sour Beer, Barleywine- to name just a few styles. They thought beer was Bud Light/ Miller Light (barley, rice and corn beers) because that's all they saw on tv. That would be like a world where the only hamburgers available are from McDonald's and Burger King. 

With around 400 breweries in Mexico today, the general public is slowly gaining awareness. It is in a very similar position to what the US was in 15-20 years ago.


----------

